# New to the forum. Old soul in the iron game.



## aton (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi everyone My username is Aton. 
I'm new to this forum but have been on others for a long time. 

I've been lifting for 28 yrs and perfecting my game still to this day. I'm currently up to 272lbs at 11% bf. And 5'11" I'm about to turn 43 at the end of the month. 

I want to help out where I can on the forum and always see what else I can cram into this old brain of mine lol. 

I consider myself an old school bodybuilder when it comes to lifting principles and gear. But I always look to improve my game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleicon (Aug 20, 2015)

Welcome Aton. Impressive stats!

Icon


----------



## the_predator (Aug 20, 2015)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Guillotine (Aug 20, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 20, 2015)

Welcome. Impressive stats, got some pics?


----------



## aton (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jas101 (Aug 21, 2015)

Welcome to imf.


----------



## brazey (Aug 21, 2015)

Welcome Aton


----------



## sneedham (Aug 21, 2015)

Welcome bro....


----------



## Drugsgear (Aug 29, 2015)

Welcome Bro, impressive stats,  good to have you here!


----------



## SteroidShopEU (Sep 13, 2015)

Welcome to IMF.


----------

